# Sad News from Gray Fox Online



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Just saw this message at Gray Fox Online:

TO ALL OF OUR DEAR FRIENDS:
PAT OKEY, ONE OF THE PRINCIPLE OWNERS OF THE GRAY FOX, WAS 
INJURED IN AN ACCIDENT AND IS INCAPACITATED WITH SEVERE 
INJURIES. DUE TO THIS UNTIMELY EVENT, THE GRAY FOX WILL 
SUSPEND ONLINE SALES UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE. OUR FORUM WILL 
STAY OPEN AND WE WILL WORK TO REOPEN THE ONLINE STORE AS 
SOON AS POSSIBLE.

Sad news. Let's send some thoughts his way.​


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

wow, that's horrible! I've never ordered from there before, but my thoughts and prayers go out to them right now. It's certainly tough having medical problems and emergencies around the holidays.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

UPDATE:

From Pat's wife: _Pat is doing well, started Physical Therapy today and sat on the edge of the bed for a while. Surgery on Friday past went well, he had trouble swallowing but that would be expected. He is starting to eat better but liquids for right now.

I sent him all our best and that he was in our thoughts and prayers. I would expect that they will release him later this week. Maybe he'll get admitted to the rehab center where I work._


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Good thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------

